# flipen jigs for eyes



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

hay i wanted to know if any one has caught eyes while fishing for bass on a flipen jig well 2 1/2 years ago i caught a eye on a flipen jig in canada and since then have caught about 3 eyes while fishing for bass heres the pic of the fist one i caught http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=22994&limit=recent has any one caught any while doing this


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

You see at least a couple 'eyes caught at the bass tournys here all summer long.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Stick something out like that behind ya and turn on the electric! Wont be long and doubles will come!


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

There's an article in in-fisherman this month about blade over jig combos for walleye


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Never caught a walleye on a flipinjig, but have caught Walleye & Saugeye on a bass tube


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

A few years back I was throwing spinner baits off of Mazuriks at night when I caught a 24 inch eye right up by the rocks. Crazy but no one believed me that I had a walleye on until I pulled her form the rocks.


----------

